# corriere (droga)



## rachele

Come viene chiamato in spagnolo il corriere della droga, colui che la trasporta normalmente da una nazione all'altra o da una città all'altra? *N*on penso sia el camello (spacciatore). Gracias, R.


----------



## chlapec

"Correo de la droga" (Difícil, eh?)


----------



## Fara

Anche potrebbe esere "mula" (per esempio, in Argentina si dice piú cosí che "correo de la droga").


----------



## gatogab

Corriere della droga = traficante de droga



> Mula
> *4. *f. vulg._ Ec._ Contrabandista de drogas en pequeñas cantidades.
> 
> RAE©


----------



## dirk_mdn

In italiano per corriere si intende uno che materialmente trasporta droga, specialmente in piccola quantità, da un posto all'altro, non un trafficante che è piuttosto colui il quale gestisce il traffico su larga scala e ne ricava i maggiori profitti. Quindi "mula", vista la definizione, è perfetto. Non so invece  se "traficante" proposto da gatogab possa andar bene.


----------



## Fara

Scusa Dirk, soltanto per essere chiara (forse io non sono riuscita a capirti)... "Mula" è la persona che, per esempio, porta la droga da un posto all'altro ma in piccole quantità, a volte anche nel suo corpo. 
"Traficante" o "Contrabandista" sono piú giuste per chi fa il negozio, che hanno i maggiori profitti.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Fara, 


Fara said:


> "Mula" è la persona che, per esempio, porta la droga da un posto all'altro ma in piccole quantità, a volte anche nel suo corpo.
> "Traficante" o "Contrabandista" sono piú giuste per chi fa il *commercio*, che *ha* i maggiori profitti.


Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## gatogab

dirk_mdn said:


> Non so invece se "traficante" proposto da gatogab possa andar bene.


Non va bene.
Infatti, ho scordato di eliminare la mia prima proposta dopo avere editato.


----------



## dirk_mdn

Fara said:


> Scusa Dirk, soltanto per essere chiara (forse io non sono riuscita a capirti)... "Mula" è la persona che, per esempio, porta la droga da un posto all'altro ma in piccole quantità, a volte anche nel suo corpo.
> "Traficante" o "Contrabandista" sono piú giuste per chi fa il negozio, che hanno i maggiori profitti.



Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa...


----------



## gatogab

Nell'ambito della vendita illegale delle sigarette per strada, si parla di _contrabando di sigarette._ (Mi riferisco al tabacco).
Invece per le droghe si parla di _'spaccio e spacciatori'_
O sea, venta al detalle, último eslabón de la cadena del narcotráfico.
La droga llega en Europa en grandes cantidades a un determinado lugar. Allí toman parte del producto las personas encargadas de distribuirla en las ciudades (Corriere= correo), los que, a su vez, la entregan a los grandes vendedores (grossi spacciatori= mulas). Los grandes vendedores (mulas) la entregan a los pequeños vendedores, venta al detalle, (spacciatore= camello). Este último, la entrega al adicto (tossico).
Creo que así, más o menos, funciona este comercio con los nombres de sus personajes.


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

En Colombia se llaman "traquetos"
Me pregunto si la palabra procede del italiano "traghetto"


----------



## adlunov

Hola a todos, soy Adrian y por vez primera participo en este forum. Soy peruano de nacimiento y crecimiento pero vivo en Italia desde hace 12 anios. En Perù, notable tierra de drogas y drogos (asì es como llamamos a los adictos) se le denomina burrier (mezcla de burro y courrier) a aquel que transporta consigo, sobretodo de un paìs a otro, la droga (en especial la cocaìna). Como su nombre lo sugiere, de manera asaz despectiva, este sujeto es considerado una suerte de "mula" que se limita simplemente a transportar la mercaderìa de un lugar a otro. No es màs que un intermediario aunque, desde luego, es el que màs arriesga el pellejo.


----------



## gatogab

adlunov said:


> Hola a todos, soy Adrian y por vez primera participo en este forum. Soy peruano de nacimiento y crecimiento pero vivo en Italia desde hace 12 anios. En Perù, notable tierra de drogas y drogos (asì es como llamamos a los adictos) se le denomina burrier (mezcla de burro y courrier) a aquel que transporta consigo, sobretodo de un paìs a otro, la droga (en especial la cocaìna). Como su nombre lo sugiere, de manera asaz despectiva, este sujeto es considerado una suerte de "mula" que se limita simplemente a transportar la mercaderìa de un lugar a otro. No es màs que un intermediario aunque, desde luego, es el que màs arriesga el pellejo.


¿Y el camello?


----------



## Angelatv

Yo también he oído muchas veces "camello" en España y con la misma frecuencia que nosotros los italianos utilizamos “spacciatore” o “pusher”
y como "corriere" también "correo de droga"


----------



## Fara

dirk_mdn said:


> Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa...


 

Ah benissimo! grazie! hehe


----------

